# ITA done! hows Tauranga?



## mcvee (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Things are finally moving along now, my ITA has been handed in and Im now in the queue. 2013 could be interesting!
Should be coming out under the skilled migrant category as an Electrician. 
Ideally the bay of plenty area, maybe around Tauranga would be the place for us to settle, but I imagine its a popular place for immigrants to go to. Whats the job market like there, is it pretty competitive?


Thanks


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats!!! 2013 could be a busy year for you guys!

I live in Tauranga, and love it here!! Jobs are fiercely fought over here, as everyone wants to be here. However, there is always work for trades people (although you may need to look hard and be in the right place at the right time). It really is a case of getting here and getting to know people, or looking on Seek and TradeMe to see what may be available. In the worst case, you can easily set up your own business...NZ is the land of opportunity when it comes to running independent small businesses!

Good luck


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats mcvee!! We are aiming to get over to NZ this year also. I am so excited about moving back home and my husband is excited about immigrating!! Always handy to know a spark too!! !! Have you got a date or rough time frame before you head over?

jenswater - what area's in Tauranga would you recommend? We are looking as you know to settle down somewhere that my business will thrive on and also one where we can start a family.


----------



## sa2nz (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats Mcvee!

Tuaranga is a great place, my dad lives in Papamoa Beach (which is pretty much part of Turanga). The job market is obviously not as good as AKL, WEL or CHCH but it just depends on your industry. Try the online job sites and have a look at the opportunities...

All the best!


----------

